# newbie: Tuscany question?



## reyesjames (Jul 20, 2007)

I am looking for my first road bike. I found a tuscany with campy chorus for closeout price of $3,500. Is that a highprice?

have not test rode it yet? 
If anyone has one, how much does yours weigh?

J


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

Reyesjames --

Ok -- Litespeed stopped making the Tuscany in 2006 -- so the frame is at least a year old -- it has red/black logos? I searched online and from colorado cyclist I found a tuscany for 1500 for the frame. The chorus group is about 1225 from them, and then you would have to add in a fork, wheelset, bars, stem, saddle, etc. 

(http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/LITADWLH) -- but i don't know if CC still sells them

Depending on those other components on the bike you looked at, the price may be good. 

However, the price is meaningless if the bike doesn't fit. The 2006 Tuscany is traditional geometry (not compact). I have a 2005 vintage and really like it. 

There are some good fit calculators on the web -- wrenchsciene.com has one, as does competitive cyclist (http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

I would definitely get an idea on size and make sure the LBS isn't trying to fit a bike to you, as opposed to fitting you to a bike. $3500 is a sizable amount of money to spend on a bike, I would make sure that you enjoy riding it even if the fit calculators say it will fit. Ask the LBS to take it for a test ride of an hour or two. 

Good luck!!


----------



## reyesjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you Stickney for the info.

coloradocyclist has only two sizes and the largest is a 55cm

most bike shops are sizing me to a 56cm(scott) or a 58cm for most
the bike i mentioned tursnout to be a 2005 with ultergra in a 58cm which is wrong because i think litespeed makes only a 55cm and 57cm so i am assuming its a 57cm. i can ride it fri and will do so... thanks

i am also 220lbs
Inseam: 33
Trunk: 28
Forearm: 13
Arm: 26.5
Thigh: 25.5
Lower Leg: 23
Sternal Notch: 60
Total Body Height: 72

any thoughths?


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok -- well, for perspective I purchased my 2005 Litespeed Tuscany full Ultegra for $2,700 with shipping almost exactly two years ago. So, don't you dare spend $3,500 on that bike. 

You are correct, Litespeed only sells in the odd cm sizes (55, 57, 59) -- the only way it would be a 58 is if was a custom build, but that is pretty unlikely. 

I am not a fit expert, so I will defer on commenting on your measurements. Here is an article on an older Tuscany model, but with same geometry, that might provide some assistance/guidance on fit: 

http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/tuscany03.shtml

My only advice would be to be cautious in dealing on this bike. If you decide it is a good fit and a good ride, then I would really barter with the shop. In my opinion the shop has zero leverage on a 2 year old closeout on a model Litespeed doesn't even manufacture any more. 

I seem to recall that when Colorado Cyclist closed those 2005 frames out, you could get one for like 1200 bucks (which may have even included a fork), and that along with a full Ultegra build kit for 1100 (http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/display/15115/) would make for a bike in the range of 2400-2500 including everything. (I am not shilling for CC, just a quick reference on price). 

Good luck, but be wary


----------



## reyesjames (Jul 20, 2007)

*2005 57cm Tuscany ultgra... $3,100*



stickney said:


> Ok -- well, for perspective I purchased my 2005 Litespeed Tuscany full Ultegra for $2,700 with shipping almost exactly two years ago. So, don't you dare spend $3,500 on that bike.
> 
> You are correct, Litespeed only sells in the odd cm sizes (55, 57, 59) -- the only way it would be a 58 is if was a custom build, but that is pretty unlikely.
> 
> ...



Stickney,

Thanks again.... I rode a 2008 Trek Madone 58cm and a 2005 Tuscany 57cm.. 
the trek was too long in the TT and i am not that excited about a 90mm stem.

The 57cm Tuscany was the best experince thus far and i have rode several bikes. I liked the geometry much better........ but the bike was heavy 19lbs and the price was $3,100.

I looked at Colorado C. but they dont have a 57cm... could a Tuscany frame be built much lighter than 18lbs???


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

reyesjames said:


> i am also 220lbs
> Inseam: 33
> Trunk: 28
> Forearm: 13
> ...


Have you made the plunge yet?

I have a 59-cm 2003 Tuscany Frame and Fork set, and I'll be listing it soon on eBay. I just sized-up to a 61-cm Litespeed Siena to stretch-out some.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

reyesjames said:


> Stickney,
> 
> Thanks again.... I rode a 2008 Trek Madone 58cm and a 2005 Tuscany 57cm..
> the trek was too long in the TT and i am not that excited about a 90mm stem.
> ...


Yes it could be built light although the price tag will be high. My Titus Solera is a 3.12 lb frame built into a 12.65 lb bike although it cost almost $10,000 to do it.


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

As Juan said, there are numerous ways to make the bike lighter -- components, wheels, etc -- but that will cost money. If you are concerned with weight, I would suggest buying a frameset and building the bike up from scratch. You can certainly find a titanium frame out there and then build it up with lighter components -- DuraAce, Record, Chorus, etc. 

$3100 seems high for that bike, but if you like it, who am I to judge -- Enjoy!!


----------



## reyesjames (Jul 20, 2007)

*thank you...*

I did not buy the Tuscany... whats up with the wobbles when in the upright postion???

still riding and trying lots of bikes.... but still love the feel of Ti

J


----------

